# Mardi Gras



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

En français

Tomorrow will be _Ash Wednesday_ - the official start to the Lenten season - and as we did last year, we will try and *program more organ music* during that time, starting next week with _Once Upon the Internet._

But, as is the custom around the Christian world at this time, we get one last "kick at the can" before giving up some of the things we like best…

They call it _Mardi Gras_, or as the folks in New Orleans call it, Fat Tuesday.






I have planned a _YouTube _playlist full of music that is reminiscent of festivals, carnivals and (of course) Mardi Gras itself. To that end, I have programmed *Stravinsky*'s suite from his ballet _Petrouchka _which takes place at a Russian Mardi Gras fair, compete with a puppet show, buskers and a bear…

Rather than program the expected _Carnival _by *Schumann*, I went for more buskers and jesters depicted in from _Carnival Scenes from Vienna_.

In the vintage department, two pieces with a Roman theme:* Berlioz*'s _Roman Carnival _(Monteux in the 1940's) and *Respighi*'s _Feste Romane_ (Toscanini conducts).

And, my very favourite carnival piece, *Dvořák*'s salute to life in its most effervescent, the _Karneval _overture.

Happy listening!

*DETAILS​*
*Hector BERLIOZ (1803-1869)*
_Le carnaval romain_, op. 9
San Francisco Symphony Orchestra under Pierre Monteux

*Franz LISZT (1811-1886)*
Hungarian Rhapsody in E-Flat Major, S.244, no. 9 ("Le carnaval de Pest")
Claudio Arrau, piano

*Igor STRAVINSKY (1882-1971)*
_Petrushka _Suite (1945 Revised Version)
Swedish Radio Symphony Orchestra under Leopold Stokowski

*Robert SCHUMANN (1810-1856)*
_Faschingsschwank aus Wien,_ op. 26
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli, piano

*Ottorino RESPIGHI (1879-1936)*
_Feste Romane_, P. 157
Philadelphia Orchestra under Arturo Toscanini

*Antonín DVOŘÁK (1841-1904)*
_Karneval_, op. 92
London Symphony Orchestra under Istvan Kertesz

Playlist URL: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SEpkcLA8TyWGYWx5BAkK7qq

*February 15 2013, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "A Montage of Second… Concertos" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel . Read more February 15 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

